# Who sells the black kidney grill covers?



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

For E46.......


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

sechscylinder said:


> *For E46.......  *


Hamann, Turner Motorsports off the top of my head, also some on ebay.
it's a black plastic with a matte finish like the oem sedan door/bumper trim, I like the blackout look, but not with the matte finish/texture. Another option is to get your original grills powdercoated. Some people also try reg paint with a clear coat, but it'll chip easily.
hope that helps a little

MST weismann makes some carbon fiber replacement grills too.


----------



## sechscylinder (Jul 20, 2002)

Do you know the website link for the carbon fiber ones?:thumbup:


----------



## Fisch330ciTB (Jan 10, 2002)

sechscylinder said:


> *Do you know the website link for the carbon fiber ones?:thumbup: *


nope, they're a pretty new product in the US, I knew a source, but they closed down. Call your local European car shops and ask if they carry them.
you in LA? Socal shops are, D2Technik,DTMautohaus,F1Motorsports,SupremePowerParts,Technik,ByDesign, Wheelpower,CEC are a few places that can get you BMW parts. I don't have numbers


----------

